# 🤓 Longer Town Names...



## spamurai (Jun 16, 2016)

If you weren't restricted to 8 characters, what would you name your next Animal Crossing town?


----------



## Penellope (Jun 16, 2016)

Hmm I really like the name Westbury but if I could have a longer name I think I'd use "Scheherazade" Which is a mouthful but i love the story of Scheherazde who knew a thousand tales. Or maybe I'd use the name  "Sharance" from Rune Factory


----------



## Jou (Jun 16, 2016)

I would use Sanctuary. > v>;;
I..It's so close.


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 16, 2016)

Penellope said:


> Hmm I really like the name Westbury but if I could have a longer name I think I'd use "Scheherazade" Which is a mouthful but i love the story of Scheherazde who knew a thousand tales. Or maybe I'd use the name  "Sharance" from Rune Factory



Westbury is a neighborhood right next to mine  And I love the orchestral piece Scheherazade!

Anyways I probably would have named mine Meyerland or Meyerport after the neighborhood I live in (Meyerland).


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 16, 2016)

I know my mother was upset she couldn't name her town Starhaven.

I know we'd see a lot more Rivendell and other fandom names. I'm happy with Wishfall, though.


----------



## sunwolfx (Jun 17, 2016)

I would totally do Wonderland... huge fan of that


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jun 17, 2016)

If it weren't for the limit, my first town would've been named Sweetblossom


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jun 18, 2016)

Pora Elinu.... a tribute to a city in my favorite mmo, TERA!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 18, 2016)

just one more letter and i could name my town Beautopia...

i'm surprised that we still haven't gotten more town/character name characters.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 18, 2016)

The Glade of Dreams.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 18, 2016)

Since my next theme is more creepy, it would probably be something along the lines of Black Rose or Abandoned Ave.


----------



## vexnir (Jun 19, 2016)

I like short names for my serious towns, but I was disappointed I couldn't name my Wii one Grapeland. Just one letter. ):

Settled with Dogewood for that one.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 19, 2016)

I'd probably gone for Serendipity


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

I can finally put zebilage as zebillage like how I always wanted
And ratoulle I can put it the movie name ratatouille 
And not mixing it jajaja
And purely I can name it as amethystialan 
As in sounding a land of amethyst


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jun 19, 2016)

I wanted to name my sweets themed town Sprinkles, but it was just one letter off. Argh! I didn't want to shorten it to Sprinkle (also the name of a villager) so I had to call it something else. I hope the next AC game increases the amount of letters, just by one or even to 10 letters.


----------



## Caimccle (Jun 19, 2016)

Everyone is so creative with names XD I blanked with my town and ended up calling it Philly since Philadelphia was too long. It makes me curious why you cant have more characters for town names and such.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 21, 2016)

Haha.
Some cool names and some relevant names xD

I'm thinking they should definitely up the character limit next time.

Although, I really don't know what I'd call it.
I struggle with thinking of names at the best of times


----------



## Griffon (Jun 23, 2016)

Evergreen! It was my original dream name, and I'm just one letter short  

And honestly as much as I want my dream town name, I'd also love longer names just to see what people would do. The world opens up with just a few more characters


----------



## Mints (Jun 23, 2016)

Probably GraveYard. I'm literally 1 letter off from 8.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 23, 2016)

My town is Dollhous. Yes. Without the "e" at the end. When I was saving up for a 3ds and acnl I had my heart set on naming my town Dollhouse but conpletely forgot about the town name limit. I tried spelling it Dolhouse but it didnt look right to me haha. If I had one more letter it would've been perfect! XD


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 24, 2016)

Winterbreeze.
I always wanted to but meh


----------



## MagicAce (Jun 24, 2016)

That's a tough one. I'd either call it Birchroad or Applewood.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 24, 2016)

Smashville Prime.


----------



## vel (Jun 24, 2016)

I would have done Antebellum, or something of the sort. I love reading into the past, and I am heavily fascinated with the antebellum of the Civil War.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm going to go with "Kanto Echoes".
I think it sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 26, 2016)

I named my town Lunavila, I may have put Lunavilla if there were more characters.


----------



## fosterfarms (Jun 26, 2016)

[sub]i'd love to name my town "forget-me-not" or "blueberry".

i just love blue![/sub]


----------



## Shax (Jun 26, 2016)

Probably like Rogueport or something.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 28, 2016)

Shax said:


> Probably like Rogueport or something.



I read that as RoguePoint xD which is cool but RoguePort is cooler ha


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 28, 2016)

Depends. What would the increased limit be? I'd probably try and use as many characters as possible, unless it got horribly truncated or something.

What about "Mediocre Animal Crossing Town with a Really Long Name for Absolutely No Reason Whatsoever"?


----------



## Exeggudork (Jun 28, 2016)

I'd probably name it Monticello after Thomas Jefferson's plantation.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Jun 28, 2016)

Glittertown was what I wanted my town to be named... :c


----------



## squidhoney (Jun 28, 2016)

Definitely forget-me-not (shout out to one of my favourite harvest moon games) or Winterhold (because that was always my favourite Skyrim town)
Im still happy with willow for now, though~


----------



## skylucario (Jun 28, 2016)

I honestly have no idea. All of the town names I've ever used (Nowhere, Lunetta, and Sun Peak) fit into the character limit and I like them. If I did have to name my town something over the character limit, though, I'd name it Milliways or Betelgeuse after places in the Hitchhikers' Guide series.
However, I do see a lot of people wanting to add "-ville" to their town names having trouble. Maybe a 12 character limit would be good.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 29, 2016)

Like me! Smashville!

If it was extended to 12 characters, it would be Smashville-P.

The P stands for Prime.


----------



## avery (Jun 30, 2016)

"a pile of trash"
i can already see it forming.
mayor trashcan. cans, tires, all kinds of trash all over the ground. four villager houses with all shanty features. weeds everywhere. wilted flowers littered on the ground. no trees. ahhhh, beautiful.


----------



## nnsfa (Jul 1, 2016)

Mars.

I'm happy with 4 characters


----------



## spamurai (Jul 4, 2016)

Haha fair enough


----------



## Emachi (Jul 4, 2016)

My name would have been Cappuchino


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 4, 2016)

Me too! Capino sounds ridiculous!


----------



## I_Jessie_12_xx (Jul 5, 2016)

I'd probably call it MapleAcre or something because I like the word maple and its sought of like a forest so maple acre is quite nice


----------



## spamurai (Jul 10, 2016)

Agreed, that sounds pretty cool


----------



## Sheando (Jul 10, 2016)

I was thinking of making a town called Cornflower. I've really liked both Feldspar and Flint, though.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 15, 2016)

Naming things is way difficult for me so coming up with Chocolat only because I couldn't fit the e was enough but maybe after my birthplace Wellington?


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 15, 2016)

I've always wanted to name my town Cinderland after the Grandaddy song.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 15, 2016)

I know there were certain names I tried that were too long but I don't remember anymore what they were. I wish I would have had a better name for my current town Salem because it's overly common, but I don't mind it.


----------



## spamurai (Jul 15, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I know there were certain names I tried that were too long but I don't remember anymore what they were. I wish I would have had a better name for my current town Salem because it's overly common, but I don't mind it.



It would be cool if you reached a certain point in the game you could change your town name.
I've felt like that on several occasions >.<


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jul 15, 2016)

Daguerreo, my favorite town from one of my favorite games, Final Fantasy IX.

I dunno how much extra coding it would take just to add one more letter to the character limit, but I really wish they would.


----------



## spamurai (Jul 17, 2016)

HopeForHyrule said:


> Daguerreo, my favorite town from one of my favorite games, Final Fantasy IX.
> 
> I dunno how much extra coding it would take just to add one more letter to the character limit, but I really wish they would.



I doubt it would be any extra work, just increase the limit it already has.
I really hope they up it to 10, just because ha


----------

